# Aufruf: Wie ist das Realgewicht eures CUBE Bikes



## cube xc4 (17. Dezember 2007)

Aufgrund der häufigen Fragen zu den tatsächlichen Gewichtswerten der CUBE Bikes- die sich mehr oder wenige deutlich von den Herstellerangaben unterscheiden -möchte ich hiermit den Aufruf starten, dass mal jeder das Gewicht seines Bikes einstellt. Am besten ohne die Anbauteile wiegen.


----------



## fatz (17. Dezember 2007)

stereo 06 mit fox-gabel und sram/juicy-ausstattung und ergon-griffen: 13.4kg 
(gemessen mit personenwaage, einmal ich mit bike, einmal ich ohne bike)

bewegt sich, denk ich, im rahmen dessen, was die anderen auch mogeln........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (17. Dezember 2007)

Was meinst du mit "ohne Anbauteile"? Nur den Rahmen oder ohne Flaschenhalter und solchen Kram?

Also, mein AMS Comp hab ich mittlerweile auf 12,6kg runter, was abzüglich Pedale, Barends, Flaschenhalter etc ziemlich genau auf die beworbenen 12,2kg kommt.

Allerdings ist da kaum noch was orginal. Ein serienmässiges AMS Comp würde ich in der kleinsten Rahmenhöhe auf 13,2kg schätzen, also 1kg zu schwer.


----------



## patrese993 (17. Dezember 2007)

Mein LTD Comp in 22" wog mal über 13kg, wiegt mittlerweile 11,6 kg, da allerdings außer Rahmen, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze keine Originalteile mehr dran sind, wird diese Angabe wenigen Leuten helfen....

Hier die Teile:
- LTD Rahmen 22" anodisiert mit Ritchey Steuersatz (dunkelgrau silber 2007)
- Standard FSA Vorbau, Sattelstütze und LowRizer
- komplette XT Gruppe 08 (44er Kurbel, 34er Kassette, Umwerfer DownSwing, Schaltwerk Shadow long cage, Naben 6-Loch, 93er Kette)
- außer Bremsen, Magura Marta SL 180/160
- Magura Menja 2008 mit 100mm
- DT Swiss 4.2d mit Competition Speichen
- Shimano 540er Klickies
- Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow (weiß - Pflegeintensiv aber einfach geil)
- ergon GR2 Griffe samt Hörnchen
- PitLock Achsen
- Reifen je nach Einsatz Furious Fred 2,0 mit XX Light Schläuchen (im Winter fahr ich halt viel mehr Straße und gut ausgebaute Waldautobahnen) oder Racing Ralph 2,25 mit Standard Schläuchen (wenn's ruppiger wird oder auf Tour geht - dann logischerweise rund 500g mehr)

angepeilt ist ein Gewicht von 10,x werd im Frühjahr KCNC Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze montieren, evtl XTR Kurbel und andere Kassette, Schaltwerk mit kurzem Carbon Käfig umbauen.

Das Race ist momentan mit 11,4 angegeben, denke mal, daß es in meiner Größe mit 12kg hinkommen sollte.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Dezember 2007)

LTD Race 2007, mit Schinamo PD 520 Pedalen, Bontrager Flaschenhalter und Polar CS 200 Cad 11,4 kg

Gemessen auch auf der Personen Waage, erst ich ohne dann ich mit Rad, mehrfache Messvorgänge und das Rad unterschiedlich gehalten. Aber immer den gleichen Wert bekommen. Das heißt selbst mit den zusätzlichen Anbauteilen entspricht es der Werksangabe, ich finds gut 

Mfg


----------



## patrese993 (17. Dezember 2007)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> LTD Race 2007, mit Schinamo PD 520 Pedalen, Bontrager Flaschenhalter und Polar CS 200 Cad 11,4 kg
> 
> Gemessen auch auf der Personen Waage, erst ich ohne dann ich mit Rad, mehrfache Messvorgänge und das Rad unterschiedlich gehalten. Aber immer den gleichen Wert bekommen. Das heißt selbst mit den zusätzlichen Anbauteilen entspricht es der Werksangabe, ich finds gut
> 
> Mfg



welche Rahmengröße fährst Du?
wundert mich ja schon, wenns den >= 20" und stock ist...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Dezember 2007)

jepp 20", hab mich auch beim ersten Wiegen gewundert da ich mit mehr gerechnet hab, da Hersteller ja gern nach unten "schummeln" mit dem Gewicht. Darum hab ich ja öfters gewogen und auch an verschiedenen Tagen. Aber Messwerte waren immer in der Region <11,4>

Wie gesagt ich finds gut, hab ich, wohl Glück gehabt. 

Mfg


----------



## MissQuax (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

mein 2008-Stereo, 16", XTR, wiegt mit XTR-Pedalen und Nobby Nic 2.25 (vo+hi, statt serienmäßig Fat Albert) laut elektronischer Federwaage beim Händler 12,7 kg - also fast 1 ganzes kg mehr als die Herstellerangabe (11,8 kg).  

Ich hatte gehofft, daß aufgrund der teuren XTR-Ausstattung und der etwas leichteren alternativen Bereifung die 12 kg wenigstens nicht SO DEUTLICH überschritten werden. 

Natürlich hätte ich ein schwarz-anodisiertes nehmen können, das wiegt nochmal ca. 200 g weniger als die lackierte Variante, aber ich wollte ja unbedingt den "Laubfrosch"! 

Gruß,
MissQuax


----------



## cube xc4 (17. Dezember 2007)

patrese993 schrieb:


> Mein LTD Comp in 22" wog mal über 13kg, wiegt mittlerweile 11,6 kg, da allerdings außer Rahmen, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze keine Originalteile mehr dran sind, wird diese Angabe wenigen Leuten helfen....
> 
> - Magura Menja 2008 mit 100mm
> ...



Hallo Patrese993, wie bist du den mit der Magura Menja zufrieden? Finde ich wirklich schade, dass man bei CUBE keine Magura Federgabeln/Dämpfer ordern kann.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. Dezember 2007)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> jepp 20", hab mich auch beim ersten Wiegen gewundert da ich mit mehr gerechnet hab, da Hersteller ja gern nach unten "schummeln" mit dem Gewicht. Darum hab ich ja öfters gewogen und auch an verschiedenen Tagen. Aber Messwerte waren immer in der Region <11,4>
> 
> Wie gesagt ich finds gut, hab ich, wohl Glück gehabt.
> 
> Mfg



Kommando zurück.

Ich hab mich vertan, die 11,4 kg sind original Auslieferungzustand gewesen, hab die Tabelle mit den Messdaten grad nochmal raus gekramt und dabei bemerkt das die Wiegeaktion stattfand bevor ich die Anbauteile hatte.

Also 11,4 kg Stock, so wie es von Cube kam in 20"

Jetzt sind also :

Shimano PD M520___ca 380 g
Barends___________ca 160 g
Bonträger fl.-h._____ca  60 g
Palor CS 200 Cad____ca 200g
------------------------------
verbaut also:_______ca  800g

plus 11,4 kg sind 12,2 kg

hab grad noch*ein*mal auf der Waage gestanden, die sagt 12,3 kg, dann passt es ja so ca. Da ich das Gewicht für die Polar Kombi nur grob geschätzt hab da ich dafür keine infos hab, bzw da der ganze Kram ja mit Kabelbinder fest gemacht ist und daher schlecht zu wiegen ist mit der Küchenwaage.

Damit hab ich dann mein Fehler richtig getsellt, sorry nochmal, war mir halt nur wichtig das ich hier mit exakten Daten poste.

Thanks
Mfg


----------



## aw99 (17. Dezember 2007)

AMS Pro 100 K24 in Rahmengrösse 18 Zoll
und ohne Pedale 
==> 12,1 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave_01 (18. Dezember 2007)

Stereo "The One" in 22" Schwarz im Originalauslieferungszustand mit Pedalen und allem dran 13,8 kg auf der Federwage.


----------



## CopyMaster (18. Dezember 2007)

Scheinbar wird beim AMS am meisten geschummelt...


----------



## S.D. (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein Reaction 2007 wiegt mit Pedalen (520er) Flaschenhalter (Topeak Alu), Barend (Ritchey WCS, kurz), Halterung für CS 600, Geschwindigkeitssensor (Polar) und Halterung für Satteltasche (Topeak F22) 11,4 kg.
Angegeben ist es 14" mit 10,4 kg ohne Anbauteile. 

Gruss


----------



## gerry. (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein AMS 125 K18 20" '07 wiegt mit einer Personenwaage zwischen 13 und 13,5 kg. Leider kennt die Waage nur 0,5 kg Schritte.


----------



## Lord-Speed (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe seit gestern ein Sting K24 20' Schwarz.
Das Gewicht mit XTR Pedale 12,4 Kg.

Werde die Laufräder gegen Nope N75 tauschen. Damit sollte das Gewicht unter 12 Kg kommen.

Gruss
L-S


----------



## r19andre (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
bin mit meinem Sting 20" bei genau 12,00kg.
Änderungen:
959 Pedal, DT Ringle LRS, Marta SL und SLR Sattel. Elite Fl. halter, Smica Bar Ends.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pdh (18. Dezember 2007)

Cube AMS Comp, 20zoll, SPD-540, so an die 13,5kg


----------



## MPK (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein Reaction K24 2008 ist mit 10,2 Kg (14´) angegeben und wiegt incl. 520er Pedale, Ergon GC2, Spezi-Flaschenhalter und Polar CS 200cad 11,6 Kg (20`) auf der Personenwaage. Wobei ich mal denke, daß so ca. 200 g auch mal die Waage schlucken oder raufpacken kann.


----------



## patrese993 (22. Dezember 2007)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Hallo Patrese993, wie bist du den mit der Magura Menja zufrieden? Finde ich wirklich schade, dass man bei CUBE keine Magura Federgabeln/Dämpfer ordern kann.



Huch, der Post ist an mir vorbei gegangen, sorry.

Ich hab hier schon mal versucht, ein kleines Review zu schreiben.

die Gabel ist echt fein, wobei ich seit knapp zwei Wochen beim Einfedern ein seltsames Knacken höre und spüre, werd sie mal demnächst zerlegen müssen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Dezember 2007)

Cube Stereo 2008 laut Waage 12,8 kg selbstaufbau.Gruss


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (22. Dezember 2007)

Sting Teamline K24 18 Zoll 

11,9 kg ohne Pedalen


----------



## Snevern (23. Dezember 2007)

Ams Pro 125  Baujahr 2007 war mal die Louise ausstattung jetzt ist nur noch der rahmen Dämpfer und die Gabel davon Übrig 

Das Gewicht beträgt12,2 mit Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho,Klingel, Strebenschutz, 

Ist ein 20 zoll Rahmen 


Gruß Snevern


----------



## the_duke (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi
Ich habe mein Stereo diese Woche abgeholt, sw K18 in 20" shifter kette kassette auf xt getauscht wiegt es 13,3kg


----------



## Muehi (24. Dezember 2007)

Stereo 2007, Rahmengröße 20", Farbe schwarz, Ausstattung K24 mit Fox Talas X: 13,6kg +- die Schummelei meiner Personenwage ( Rad mit Hinterrad draufstellen und ausbalancieren ). 
Rad war im Auslieferungszustand, also ohne Dreck  und mit original Anbauteilen. 

Keine Ahnung was der Katalog angibt, aber finde das Gewicht völlig in Ordnung - mein olles Hardtail war wesentlich schwerer.


----------



## specter (13. Januar 2008)

aw99 schrieb:


> AMS Pro 100 K24 in Rahmengrösse 18 Zoll
> und ohne Pedale
> ==> 12,1 KG



Hallo aw99,
ist wahrscheinlich das 2007 Modell richtig?
Ich bin am 2008er dran  - in rot und in 18''. CUBE schreibt 11,2kg  - meistens in 16''. Nur wenn ich jetzt bei dir so lese, dass das Bike satte 12,1 kg ohne Pedale wiegt, dann muss ich mir das noch reichlich überlegen. Kannst du mal ein Bild reinhängen von deinem Bike - wäre hilfreich zum Vergleich -danke!

Gruß
specter


----------



## timson1000 (13. Januar 2008)

mich würden mal gewichte vom 07er und 08er fritzz interessieren
also los fritzzfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aw99 (13. Januar 2008)

specter schrieb:


> Hallo aw99,
> ist wahrscheinlich das 2007 Modell richtig?
> Ich bin am 2008er dran  - in rot und in 18''. CUBE schreibt 11,2kg  - meistens in 16''. Nur wenn ich jetzt bei dir so lese, dass das Bike satte 12,1 kg ohne Pedale wiegt, dann muss ich mir das noch reichlich überlegen. Kannst du mal ein Bild reinhängen von deinem Bike - wäre hilfreich zum Vergleich -danke!
> 
> ...


Hallo Specter, 
ja ist das 2007 er Modell. Habe es bei HS Bike Discount Anfang November als Auslaufmodell 1500,- bekommen.  
Ich habe das Gewicht nach dem Kauf direkt zuhause auf der Personenwaage gemessen.
D.h. es ist sicherlich nicht auf 50 bis 100 Gram genau.


hier ist ein Bild aus dem Netz:
(*...ich meine so sah es neu im November aus..*)






und so nach einer kleinen Ausfahrt durch die Dezemberlichen Schlammwege...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (13. Januar 2008)

aw99 schrieb:


> Hallo Specter,
> ja ist das 2007 er Modell. Habe es bei HS Bike Discount Anfang November als Auslaufmodell 1500,- bekommen.
> Ich habe das Gewicht nach dem Kauf direkt zuhause auf der Personenwaage gemessen.
> D.h. es ist sicherlich nicht auf 50 bis 100 Gram genau.
> ...



obere Bild ist das Reaction

unteres Bild ist AMS 100

absicht???


----------



## aw99 (13. Januar 2008)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> obere Bild ist das Reaction
> 
> unteres Bild ist AMS 100
> 
> absicht???



Nöhh...   

sorry,....war eher Schussligkeit ...


Habs korrigiert !


----------



## Eagle23 (16. Januar 2008)

Irgendwas mache ich glaube ich falsch bei meiner Messung...

Ich hab mein 2008'er STEREO "The One" 16" an eine Elektronische Hängewaage gehängt die hat mir eigentlich bisher recht gute Werte angezeigt.

Bei dem Stereo hat sie 14,8kg  ausgespuckt... das wären ca. 1,8kg über Herstellerangabe....

Tuning:
PD M525 <> XTR
180'er Scheibe vorne <> 200'er
Sigma Computer drann
Griffe <> Ergon GR2 
Neoprenschutz am Dämpfer

sollte eigentlich nicht viel ausmachen, werd mal morgen oder so beim Händler nachschauen lassen...


----------



## jan84 (19. Januar 2008)

Stereo, 18", Laurin FCR, Louise 180/160, XT Shadow, XT Shifter, XT Umwerfer, XT Pedale, XT Kassette, P6, Superspin, SuperForce, DuraFlite (Alu), SLR, FSA Kurbel, XT/Deore Laufräder (werden augetauscht ), Michelin Latex, Albert + NN (jew. 2,25) und Schlammpackung macht laut 2 verschieder Personenwaagen genau 13kg. 

Bei den Laufrädern werden mit den neuen noch gut 350-500g gespart, Bei der Kurbel sind auch noch 250g Potential, die wird aber erst gegen XTR getauscht wenn sie runter ist.
Endgewicht wird dann also irgendwo bei 12,2kg rum liegen. 

grüße
jan


----------



## cube xc4 (19. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich dieses Thread ja ins Leben gerufen habe, fühle ich mich dem Thema ein wenig verpflichtet  . 
 Mir ist die Wiegerei mit den Personenwaagen zu ungenau - habe mir deshalb bei Ebay eine elektronische Hängewaage gekauft.  Ist eigentlich eine Fischwaage (mit eingebautem Maßband).  Hat mit Versand ca. 20 Astrodollar gekostet.  Erste Messungen ergaben eine Genauigkeit von ca.50-100g (40g sind in der Anleitung angegeben) .

Jetzt muss nur noch mein AMS Pro Louise beim Händler ankommen und ich kann hier auch meinen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## CopyMaster (19. Januar 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dieses Threat ja ins Leben gerufen habe...



So bedrohlich find ichs gar nicht...
SCNR


----------



## Eagle23 (19. Januar 2008)

cube xc4 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eine Fischwaage (mit eingebautem Maßband). Erste Messungen ergaben eine Genauigkeit von ca.50-100g (40g sind in der Anleitung angegeben) .
> Jetzt muss nur noch mein AMS Pro Louise beim Händler ankommen und ich kann hier auch meinen Beitrag leisten.



Dann mach das bitte mal...
Ich hab mein Stereo mit genau solch einer Waage gemessen... und es ergab 14,8 Kilo und zwar bei 3 Versuchen...

Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## cube xc4 (19. Januar 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> So bedrohlich find ichs gar nicht...
> SCNR



wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf ihn behalten. Auch einen fremdsprachlichen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle23 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo nochmal...

Ich brauch jetzt dringend mal einen Vergleich!
Kann bitte mal irgendwer sein Stereo 08' "The One" wiegen???

Ich hab meins mit ner Hängewaage gemessen und die zeigt 14,8kg an  
Dann hab ich es mit ner Personenwaage gemessen und die zeigt mir ca. 15kg an...

Die hängewaage hab ich abgeglichen mit ner el. Küchenwaage und die zeigen mir korrekte werte an.....

Kann mir bitte einer Erklären wo die knapp 2 kilo Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Katalog herkommen??? 
Hab ich ne Gabel zuviel drinne? oder ein drittes Rad irgendwo versteckt?  

STEREO "The One" 16" Black


----------



## CopyMaster (23. Januar 2008)

Wow, das ist krass. Mit kleinstem Rahmen und leichter Lackierung.



Eagle23 schrieb:


> oder ein drittes Rad irgendwo versteckt?


Die Anzahl der Räder kann man folgendermassen relativ gut annähern: Das Fahrrad aufrecht hinstellen, dann die Kontaktpunkte mit dem Boden zählen.


----------



## fatz (27. Januar 2008)

@eagle:
wasser im rahmen?


----------



## dave_01 (27. Januar 2008)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Kann bitte mal irgendwer sein Stereo 08' "The One" wiegen???



Stereo "The One" in 22" Schwarz im Originalauslieferungszustand mit Pedalen und allem dran 13,8 kg auf der Federwaage beim Händler.
Habe jetzt noch mal mit meiner recht genauen Personenwaage nachgemessen (einmal ich ohne und einmal mit bike): 13,9 kg

Cube gibt 13,0 für das Schwarze in 16" und ohne Pedale an.
Pedale wiegen lt. Shimano HP 380g/Paar
Also macht der Unterschied zwischen 16" und 22" etwa 0,5kg? (oder ist da noch ein Schummelfaktor drin?)

Aber 1,4 kg mehr bei Deinem als angegeben, ist schon recht heftig   (auch wenn es "nur" 10% sind). Denke mal nicht, dass Du 10% mehr bezahlt hast für 10% mehr Bike...


----------



## Eagle23 (27. Januar 2008)

hmmm ...

Bin zwar noch nicht zu meinem Händler gekommen, aber das hat mich jetzt schon ein wenig stutzig gemacht... 

Irgendwie seltsam, das mir die waagen bei knapp 15kg mit pedalen anzeigen  

kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein... !?!?


----------



## GAT (27. Januar 2008)

so, das Thema hat mich auch neugierig gemacht und habe schnell mit der Personenwaage mal getestet ... der erste Schock war allerdings MEIN mehrgewicht  

also nicht ganz 13kg für Stereo 22", Schwarz mit Talas RLC, XT- Umwerfer, Kurbel, Kette, Ritzel und Pedale (PD-M770 352 gr.), XTR- Dual Control Brems-/Schaltgriffe, Schaltwerk, Bremsen (203/180-er Scheiben von BBB), Mavic Crossmax ST mit Fat Albert, Ergon GR2 Griffe (302 gr. ein Frevel ich weiß....), und Flaschenhalter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (28. Januar 2008)

wie siehts mal mit nem fritzz aus? was haben die für realgewichte?


----------



## biker1967 (28. Januar 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> ... der erste Schock war allerdings MEIN mehrgewicht  ....



Gelle, Immer wieder erstaunlich, was da zum Vorschein kommt


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> wie siehts mal mit nem fritzz aus? was haben die für realgewichte?


15,7kg


----------



## timson1000 (28. Januar 2008)

welche rahmengröße?


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2008)

Scusi, M=18 Zoll


----------



## GAT (28. Januar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Gelle, Immer wieder erstaunlich, was da zum Vorschein kommt



oh ja oh ja     ... nun der Schnee ist fast weg, da wirds Rennradl wieder gequält....


----------



## citycobra (29. Januar 2008)

GAT schrieb:


> oh ja oh ja     ... nun der Schnee ist fast weg, da wirds Rennradl wieder gequält....



und nicht vergessen, vor der ersten ausfahrt unbedingt ein paar verstärkungen in den rennrad-rahmen schweißen lassen. die können ja dann im sommer wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## GAT (29. Januar 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen, vor der ersten ausfahrt unbedingt ein paar verstärkungen in den rennrad-rahmen schweißen lassen. die können ja dann im sommer wieder entfernt werden.



danke, wie freundlich ... keine Angst der Rahmen ist aus 2" Wasserleitungsrohren geschweißt  

.... OK kommen wir wieder zum Thema....


----------



## Hector73 (31. Januar 2008)

Cube K24 2008 - 22", milkygreen: ca 13,1 kg
mit Personenwaage gemessen, originale Standardausstattung (ganz wenig dreckig ).
Auf der Homepage werden 12,5 angegeben, ist aber nicht ersichtlich für welche Größe.


----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

Cube Fritzz 2006 Louise FR in 16 Zoll mit Marzocchi AM2 -> 15.5 KG, 17% Fett und 48% Muskelmasse.... mit Körperfettwaage gemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

Cube Sting 2006 mit Marzocchi MX Comp ETA, XC717, RR 2.1, Syntace Anbauteile, XT Antrieb, alte 525er Hydr. Bremsen -> 12.5 Kg, auch 17% Fett und 48% Muskelmasse laut Digitaler Körperfettwaage.


----------



## fatz (31. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> .. auch 17% Fett und 48% Muskelmasse



ist das das bike und du oder nur das bike?


----------



## Trumpf (31. Januar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> ist das das bike und du oder nur das bike?



Das Bike bleibt alleine leider nicht auf der Waage stehen. Also wieg ich natürlich mich einmal mit und einmal ohne das Bike. Oder gibts da 'nen anderen Trick?


----------



## cube xc4 (9. Februar 2008)

Nun kann ich auch meinen Beitrag leisten:

AMS Pro 100  in der Louise Ausstattung mit XT Pedale --> 12,7 kg

Gemessen mit einer Hängewaage.

servus
Andreas


----------



## Eagle23 (9. Februar 2008)

Hab jetzt endlich mal beim Händler mein Stereo "The one" 16" messen lassen.

Mit XTR Pedalen, 200mm Scheibe vorn, Ergon GP1 Griffen und Sigma BC 2006

Gewicht laut Händlerwaage 14,125kg

Das geht soweit in Ordnung denke ich...


----------



## MythosScott (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

mein Cube Elite HPC K24 2007 wiegt mit Flaschenhalter und Pedalen (PD-M 520) 10,4 Kg

Gruß
Christian


----------



## tenand (10. Februar 2008)

Dann ist mein AMS 125 voll die fette Sau.
14,3 kg - Die Recon wird gegen eine Fox Talas getauscht, dann bin ich bei 13,8. Trotzdem irgendwie viel?!?
Zugegeben, ich habe einen etwas bequemeren Sattel mit 410g. 
Aber sonst, komplett Ritchey WCS, komplett XT 2008, Magura Louise BAT 203/180, Mavic XM321


----------



## Hjoerch (14. Februar 2008)

ams fr  pro   Rh : 22 ,    12,8kg


----------



## citycobra (16. Februar 2008)

tenand schrieb:


> Dann ist mein AMS 125 voll die fette Sau.
> 14,3 kg - Die Recon wird gegen eine Fox Talas getauscht, dann bin ich bei 13,8. Trotzdem irgendwie viel?!?
> Zugegeben, ich habe einen etwas bequemeren Sattel mit 410g.
> Aber sonst, komplett Ritchey WCS, komplett XT 2008, Magura Louise BAT 203/180, Mavic XM321



auf diese werte komme ich auch ungefähr.

ich stand gerade mit meinem 20" ams125 k24 (black'n'red) auf der waage. ich habe dreimal gewogen und kam zweimal auf 13,5kg und einmal auf 13,7kg. das bike ist komplett original und hat lediglich einen flaschenhalter von topeak o-cage (45g) und comp-lenkerhörnchen von ritchey (160g). da sind zwar noch ein paar lampenhalter usw. dran aber das sind im gesamtgewicht peanuts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenand (16. Februar 2008)

Aber mit der Summe der Einzelkomponenten komme ich auf 13,6kg. Habe auch einen 100g Puffer für Kabel, Züge, Schrauben etc.


----------



## Musicman (23. Februar 2008)

LTD Team in Milky Orange:

Werksangabe: 12,4 Kg

Meins mit Computer + Pedale: 12,9 Kg


----------



## -Adler- (5. März 2008)

Cube 08er Stereo SE 18"

Teile siehe meine Galerie

laut Personenwaage mit allem drum und dran 13,4kg


----------



## specter (5. März 2008)

​CUBE AMS HPC 18'' ohne Pedale:

​*10,4 kg*

​(REBA WC; RP23; Mavic SLR; NN 2.25; XTR komplett; Syntace Sattelst - Vorbau - Lenker!)


----------



## tifortu (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

Stereo K24 2008 18" Black Anodized

- Selle Italia Yutaak Gel Flow statt Fizik Nisene
- Lock On Griffe von leafcycles statt die originalen
- mit Kettenstrebenschutz von Cube
- kein Flaschenhalter
- kein Schutz für den Dämpfer
- kein Computer
- sonst alles so wie bei Kauf

Gewicht Hersteller (16", ohne Pedale): 12,2 kg
gemessenes Gewicht: (mit Pedale): 12,63 kg  


Schönen Gruß


----------



## flyingstereo (14. März 2008)

@specter: Wo hast du denn AMS HPC her? Könntest du mal paar Bilder machen? 

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (15. März 2008)

LTD Pro 2006er 12,4Kg


----------



## Snevern (16. März 2008)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> @specter: Wo hast du denn AMS HPC her? Könntest du mal paar Bilder machen?
> 
> DANKE




Das wundert mich jetzt auch  
Die sollen eigendlich erst nächsten Monat in Produktion gehen  

Gruß


----------



## sirjohn (17. März 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> auf diese werte komme ich auch ungefÃ¤hr.
> 
> ich stand gerade mit meinem 20" ams125 k24 (black'n'red) auf der waage. ich habe dreimal gewogen und kam zweimal auf 13,5kg und einmal auf 13,7kg. das bike ist komplett original und hat lediglich einen flaschenhalter von topeak o-cage (45g) und comp-lenkerhÃ¶rnchen von ritchey (160g). da sind zwar noch ein paar lampenhalter usw. dran aber das sind im gesamtgewicht peanuts.




@ servus cobra - dann heiÃt es bei deinem Bike abspecken  
â¦mein AMS 125 (black'n'red) 20" original ohne Flaschenhalter mit Crossmax ST wiegt bei Ã¶fterem wiegen zwischen 12,1 und 12,3kg.

greetz hannes


----------



## tenand (17. März 2008)

Die Laufräder sind ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor.
Mein AMS125 m. komplett XT und Louise wiegt 13,7 (ohne Pedale natürlich), wobei die Laufräder ohne Schlauf/Reifen schon fast 2,6kg ausmachen. Komplett sogar 4,2kg. Das Ersparnis dort wäre riesig. Fahre Mavic XM321 (Endurofelgen der höchste Gewichtsklasse -> 115kg mit 36 Speichen und XT Naben). Ein DT Swiss LRS mit 240s und EX 5.1d, sowie 32 Speichen würde 600g einsparen (Gewichtsklasse bis 110kg).


----------



## citycobra (17. März 2008)

sirjohn schrieb:


> @ servus cobra - dann heißt es bei deinem Bike abspecken
> mein AMS 125 (black'n'red) 20" original ohne Flaschenhalter mit Crossmax ST wiegt bei öfterem wiegen zwischen 12,1 und 12,3kg.
> 
> greetz hannes



hi hannes,

mir ist das gewicht des bikes ehrlich gesagt nicht so wichtig. wäre dem so, dann hätte ich mir kein cube geholt, sondern zu einem anderen anbieter gewechselt. mir ist es wichtiger, dass das teil auch was aushält den rest erledigen die oberschenkel.


----------



## Mustang (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe soeben mein Cube AMS Pro 2007 in 16 Zoll gewogen.

Es besitzt die K18 Ausstattung mit folgenden Änderungen und wiegt dennoch satte 12,2kg: 

- Ringle Dirty Flea/Sapim CX Ray/DT Swiss 4.2D
- 2x Schwalbe X-tra Light Schläuche
- Race Face Deus Sattelstütze (gekürzt)
- Specialized Rival SL 130
- Syntace Vector Carbon
- XTR Schalthebel
- XT Kurbel
- XT Kassette
- Ringle Schnellspanner
- Sigma MHR 2006
- Shimano PDM 545

Die Werksangaben von CUBE sind schon unverschämt!


----------



## pseudosportler (20. Mai 2008)

Soeben beim Händler abgeholt und dort auch gewogen, Stereo "The One" im Orginalzustand, Größe 16" glatte 13,5kg, wurde Zuhause auf der Personenwagge bestätigt, es ist aber genug Potenzial zum tunen vorhanden und 500gr mehr als der Hersteller angiebt ist OK.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Peter Freiburg (20. Mai 2008)

Habe leider kein schönes Cube, aber ich war geschockt von der Gewichtsdifferenz die Cube beim AMS PRO K24 angibt, und dem Gewicht des gleichen Rades im Test bei "Bike".

Cube = 11.00Kg
Bike = 11.80KG

Und ich unterstelle mal, dass Bike nicht die schlechteste Waage hat (wie soll das k24 mit 2Kilo-Laufrädern auch auf 11 Kilo kommen...).
OK, Cube gibt sicher das Gewicht vom kleinsten Rahmen an (16'') und Bike hat 18'' gewogen, aber 16'' zu 18'' macht sicher nicht mehr als 150 Gramm aus.

Sorry, aber das ist nicht mehr nur "leicht schönen oder schwindeln", das ist eine komplette Lüge! Das ist weit über ein halbes Kilo. Egal ob einem das Gewicht wichtig ist oder nicht, hier handelt es sich um derbe Augenwischerei. Hier wird sich ein Vorteil ergaunert, den es so real nicht gibt.

Klar, andere mogeln auch, aber 650-800 Gramm sind einfach zu viel. Das ist eine Falschaussage zum Produkt  .

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## wilson24de (20. Mai 2008)

kann ich auch nicht verstehen...war auch recht geschockt als ich das zum ersten mal mitbekommen habe.
ich habe ein reaction k18 in 20". habe es mangels geeigneter waage noch nicht selbst gewogen, aber es ist sicherlich sehr weit von den angegebenen 10,9 kg weg, wobei damit wohl auch das 14" ohne pedale messen...


----------



## Peter Freiburg (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Wilson,

der Witz ist ja, dass sowohl Cube als auch "Bike" ohne Pedale gemessen haben, auch hier gibts keine Ausrede.

Auch ein Hammer: Auf cube.de steht das Gewicht von 11.00KG unter der Ausstattungsliste, in der auch die Pedale (Shimano M520) angegeben sind. Kein Wort davon, dass das Gewicht ohne Pedale ist.

Bauernfängerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (20. Mai 2008)

reaction k18 (in 18 zoll), komplett xt, ztr/tune laufradsatz mit pedalen, bar ends, 2 flaschenhaltern und radcomputer 10,6 kg.


----------



## wilson24de (20. Mai 2008)

@ibinsnur

darfst dir am ausgang nen lolli mitnehmen  

doof nur dass du dieses gewicht weit unterschritten hättest wenn das von cube angegebene originalgewicht stimmen würde.


----------



## ibinsnur (20. Mai 2008)




----------



## Mustang (20. Mai 2008)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist nicht mehr nur "leicht schönen oder schwindeln", das ist eine komplette Lüge! Das ist weit über ein halbes Kilo. Egal ob einem das Gewicht wichtig ist oder nicht, hier handelt es sich um derbe Augenwischerei. Hier wird sich ein Vorteil ergaunert, den es so real nicht gibt.
> 
> Klar, andere mogeln auch, aber 650-800 Gramm sind einfach zu viel. Das ist eine Falschaussage zum Produkt  .
> 
> Was meint Ihr?



Meine Rede! BIKE sollte mal einen Test machen, wie sehr sich die Realgewichte von Werksangaben unterscheiden.


----------



## tutterchen (21. Mai 2008)

klar ist das mit den gewichten nicht ganz fair aber im cube katalog (zumindest in dem von 2007) steht unter den datenblöcken aber immer: "*kleinste Rahmengröße ohne Pedale".


----------



## patrese993 (21. Mai 2008)

naja... an sich ist es ja nix tragisches, fast jeder Hersteller versucht, die Gewichte der Bikes schön zu reden, da ist Cube keine Ausnahme. Da wird dann schon mal der kleinste Rahmen ohne Pedale gewogen, auch wenn der dann 14" hat und den kein Schwanz fährt. 

Außerdem sind die Gewichte bei der gebotenen Ausstattung doch völlig normal, von der Serienstreuung der einzelnen Komponenten noch ganz abgesehen. Wenn ich mir allein anschaue, was Schwalbe da teilweise angibt und was das schwarze Gold dann hinterher wiegt.... Da hab ich dann ja meist schon ein Drittel der Abweichung von Cube gefunden. Die verlassen sich doch bestimmt auf die Angaben ihrer Zulieferer und rechnen das a la weight-weenie zusammen. Wenn jeder Zulieferer um nur 5% besch**** haben wir hinterher gleich mal 500-600g im Schnitt mehr.

Und ich muß zugeben: Wo bleibt denn der Spaß am Basteln, wenn alles von vornherein paßt? Tune, Schmolke, KCNC und Konsorten wollen doch auch von irgendwas leben.


----------



## Snevern (21. Mai 2008)

Cube Reaction 9,8 kilo 


gruß arne


----------



## Mustang (21. Mai 2008)

klar, dass alle ein bisschen schummeln. Aber CUBE übertreibt es m.E. zu sehr. Mehr als einen halben Kilo Übergewicht deklariere ich schon als Beschi**


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Mai 2008)

..cube ams cc `07 -  12,3 kg . bin zufrieden .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Freiburg (23. Mai 2008)

patrese993 schrieb:


> naja... an sich ist es ja nix tragisches, fast jeder Hersteller versucht, die Gewichte der Bikes schön zu reden, da ist Cube keine Ausnahme.


Mag sein, aber die Abweichung bei Cube ist unverschämt.



patrese993 schrieb:


> Da wird dann schon mal der kleinste Rahmen ohne Pedale gewogen, auch wenn der dann 14" hat und den kein Schwanz fährt.


Das macht keine 650-800 Gramm aus (ohne Pedale haben ja beide gewogen), und es ging lediglich um einen Zoll Unterschied bei der RH.




patrese993 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Gewichte bei der gebotenen Ausstattung doch völlig normal


es geht nicht darum, ob das Gewicht "normal" ist oder nicht, sondern um die Abweichung des Realgewichts zum angegebenen Gewicht.



patrese993 schrieb:


> Die verlassen sich doch bestimmt auf die Angaben ihrer Zulieferer und rechnen das a la weight-weenie zusammen.


Die verlassen sich darauf??? Ich würde eher sagen, sie wissen ganz genau, dass die Zulieferer besche*ssen. Drauf verlassen ist gut... Es wäre ja für sie einfach, ein paar Räder an die Waage zu hängen, oder?
Und der Kunde verlässt sich drauf, dass das angegebene Gewicht von Cube stimmt... 



patrese993 schrieb:


> Und ich muß zugeben: Wo bleibt denn der Spaß am Basteln, wenn alles von vornherein paßt? Tune, Schmolke, KCNC und Konsorten wollen doch auch von irgendwas leben.


Es gibt eben auch Menschen, die von Anfang an für ihr Geld ein leichtes Rad möchten (aus welchen Gründen bleibt jedem selbst überlassen) und kein Budget für Leichtes a la Tune und KCNC haben.


----------



## patrese993 (24. Mai 2008)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber die Abweichung bei Cube ist unverschämt.
> 
> 
> Das macht keine 650-800 Gramm aus (ohne Pedale haben ja beide gewogen), und es ging lediglich um einen Zoll Unterschied bei der RH.
> ...



Für das Geld, was man auf den Tresen legt, sind die Bikes von Cube auch nicht wirklich schwerer, als die von anderen Herstellern, außer man bestellt bei wirklich günstigen Versendern, a la Poison, Transalp und Konsorten.

A la Carte war schon immer böse und nie im Leben individuell, egal ob bei PCs, beim Auto, oder beim Bike!

Mein Bike war bei Cube mit 12,7 angeben, hatte glaub irgendwas um die 13,3-13,5 (22" LTD Comp) und wiegt mittlerweile um die 11, Tendenz fallend...


----------



## monstersgame (24. Mai 2008)

Cube Flying Circus

Ns Leg Eater 
Marzochi z1.sl 
Double und single track felgen 

15.9 kg


----------



## Cuberia (25. Mai 2008)

Okay, ihr habt mich auch mal neugierig gemacht...AMS Pro 2004 : 12,4 kg .
Ausstattung wie auf meinen Fotos.


----------



## volkerracho (25. Mai 2008)

Cube AMS 125 K18 BJ 2007.
Angegeben laut Biketest 13,00 in meiner Größe M, nachgemessen 13.6 bis 13.7
Hat auch meine Kaufentscheidung beinflußt, da ich von einem 500gr niedrigeren Gewicht gegenüber dem Canyon Nerve EX7 ( angegeben 13.5 ) ausgegangen bin und mir ansonsten beide gleich gut gefielen.
Ich bin der Meinung das wenn man mit etwas wirbt sollte man dies in auch einhalten. 
Da mir ähnliches auch bei Rennrad passiert ist werde ich mir Räder nur noch kaufen die der Händler nachgemessen hat.
Cube habe ich auch schon gemailt, die Antwort war das die Gewichtsangaben nicht bindend sind.
Neben der ein Jahr nervenden Formula-Bremse ( guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318123&goto=newpost)
hat mir das schon ein wenig den Spass verleidet.

Immerhin fährt es gut, was letzten Endes die Hauptsache ist.

nur besch... lassen werde ich mich auch nicht mehr, daher immer nachmessen, zumindest wenn es einem wichtig ist.

Gruß Volker


----------

